# Pleco Chews - Cholla cactus wood?



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Came across this stuff on Aquabid (http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?driftwood&1297659004), thought it would look really cool in the tank...however too high priced there. Was thinking of ordering some off Ebay as it is about the cheapest place I can find it. 
Was wondering if anyone has used this stuff and what your experience was with it? Apparently it's simply dried up cactus wood and from what I have researched on it , pleco's and shrimp really like the stuff. I read on the planted tank that it rots fast, but I read in alot of different forums it doesn't. SO was kinda interested to see if anyone here has ever used it in an aquarium.
Also was wondering if there is anywhere local to get it as I read it could be found pretty cheap at craft stores. Any info is much appreciated

couple pix of it below, same stuff they use for reptiles, birds , hamsters and such:

















wasn't sure what section this went best in mods...feel free to move it, if it belongs elsewhere & thanks in advance


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat and Charles sell stuff. Good for shrimp, but bad for fish. I've had both plecos and tetras stuck in them and had to cut them out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhh I was wondering about that , my very first thought was fish getting stuck in them. Well might get it for the betta & shrimp tanks anyway . Thanks for the info Gary


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not big a deal if you don't panic. Just use scissors to cut the wood. I panicked when one of my emperors jammed itself it there and tried to extract it and that was all she wrote.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a bummer........I might try some in my 50 gal since everything in there is bigger than 2", I plan on getting some plecos in there in due time. Thought it would look cool piled up in there. Definitely won't be using it in the 33 tho, way too many fish to worry bout getting stuck lol rather avoid the problem before it arises lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

apparently theres some cool pieces you can get off of ebay too 

Two Arm Rooted Cholla/Choya cactus wood 18" - eBay (item 390288241106 end time Mar-12-11 15:30:22 PST)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They're actually a bit light. I really like manzanita. Leaches tannins and looks great once its gets water logged. My plecos love it. I'm going to replace some of the wood in my 125 gallon with manzanita.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> apparently theres some cool pieces you can get off of ebay too


yea I was all over Ebay looking at it.....friggin shipping is a killer though
was looking at some real cool driftwood on there as well, shipping for that stuff is insane....if I ever move to the states again, I may start collecting that stuff and selling it myself lol



2wheelsx2 said:


> They're actually a bit light. I really like manzanita. Leaches tannins and looks great once its gets water logged. My plecos love it. I'm going to replace some of the wood in my 125 gallon with manzanita.


I kinda figured they'd be light weight even when water logged and probably get moved around pretty easily. I love the manzanita, kinda costly, but totally agree that it looks great after it sinks and it definitely leeches tannins well. I remember the first piece I ever used turned my water golden-brownish and I got all worried about it lol I would like to get a nice big piece of it though.Been getting alot of inspiration on pleco tanks with alot of wood in them is what drew me to this stuff. I'll probably just get the cactus wood for my shrimp tanks and stick with the real deal for everything else.


----------

